# Here is a test question for you?



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

come one nobody knows????


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

My code book is at work, so I'm not going to guess.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

C. 2008 NEC Art 250.28 (D)(1) 12.5% of 1,200,000 is 150,000. Table 8 Chapter 9 for circ mils above 150,000 gives ya 3/0.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I bet Low Volt Mcvolty doesn't know the answer.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

C.......


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

yes answer is C. table 250.66!!!!!!1:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> yes answer is C. table 250.66!!!!!!1:thumbsup:


That is the correct answer but don't ignore the code reference that Ralph gave. 

The circular mills drill you'll need to know for exams and such.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Darn... I missed it. Stupid work and all.........


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Stupid work, bet you won't do that again huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

idontknow said:


> Stupid work, bet you won't do that again huh?


 
Well, these days I don't see much of it.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

ralpha494 said:


> C. 2008 NEC Art 250.28 (D)(1) 12.5% of 1,200,000 is 150,000. Table 8 Chapter 9 for circ mils above 150,000 gives ya 3/0.


 where do you get the 1,200,000?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nevermind, I had a brain fart, I've been studying for 2 weeks. I need a break!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Whatcha studying for, JW test or state license?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

State License


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Did you get your Chicago license? Good luck with the test! :thumbsup:


----------

